# Need smoker that can handle 80+ lbs of Polish Kielbasa per batch VERTICALLY



## Joe P. (May 9, 2022)

We've evolved from wood smoke houses (burned up several) to a modified bread proofer and now would like to find or have someone build a vertical cabinet smoker- prefer propane powered with chunks/chips. Steel / Stainless / wood, no preference as long as its on wheels and can be moved. Small trailer is a possibility. Looking to smoke (at a time)  3 horizontal bars per row - 8 to 10 rings of sausage per bar x 3 bars per row x 2 rows - at 1.75lbs per ring is about 105 lbs. per batch. (12" to 14" rings) 
The Masterbuilt configuration is very nice (really any 2 chamber vertical)  - but nowhere near big enough. We do a couple huge parties a year and do about 200lbs. Suggestions from the Masters please? Old time smokers (4 generations of Polish relatives!) - but newbies in this jungle! Not looking to spend big $$$ but are realistic of costs.


----------



## indaswamp (May 9, 2022)

Whatever you buy, no less than 40 cu.ft. in the smokehouse chamber to handle 100# of sausage. My smokehouse is 36cu.ft. and though I can smoke 120# at one time, that's pushing it. 85-90 is the sweet spot, so go at least 40cu.ft.

and yes, I smoke a lot of sausages....


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 9, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> and yes, I smoke a lot of sausages....


And in a wooden smokehouse. This is the most economical way to go and can be safeguarded from fire.


----------



## old sarge (May 22, 2022)

Here are two you might consider.  Bothe are stainless and electric:








						Electric Smokers for BBQ & Meat Processing - PS Seasoning
					

Our high-quality electric smokers produce old-world flavor with modern convenience. Get professional-level results at home with the Pro Smoker Home Series.




					www.psseasoning.com


----------



## Joe P. (Aug 8, 2022)

Settled on a build that is 5' tall / 30" wide and 30" deep. Two doors - one for product / one for burner and wood.  But i have questions please if anyone can help... 
Was planning on TWO temp gauges - one low and one high. is this ok?
Heat is propane burner with cast iron pan so wood just smolders. Trying to keep temp in the 180 degree range SO... At 5 ft tall, should i install a outside rigged fan to circulate smoke? And if so - should it be mounted towards TOP of smoker or BOTTOM?
Smoker will hold 9 poles (3X3) of rings of sausage - approximately 90 to 100 lbs total. Any other pitfalls i should be aware of?


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 8, 2022)

Joe P. said:


> Settled on a build that is 5' tall / 30" wide and 30" deep. Two doors - one for product / one for burner and wood.  But i have questions please if anyone can help...
> Was planning on TWO temp gauges - one low and one high. is this ok?
> Heat is propane burner with cast iron pan so wood just smolders. Trying to keep temp in the 180 degree range SO... At 5 ft tall, should i install a outside rigged fan to circulate smoke? And if so - should it be mounted towards TOP of smoker or BOTTOM?
> Smoker will hold 9 poles (3X3) of rings of sausage - approximately 90 to 100 lbs total. Any other pitfalls i should be aware of?


You are building a smokehouse like mine then. I have two doors and highly recommend that. I also have two thermometer probe holes. My smokehouse has two exhaust holes- one on each side 3" dia.- and the top probe hole is offset to one side and just a few inches below the flue vent on the left side. I have another probe hole that is in line below the top probe hole roughly 24" from the floor.

I also use propane. Be sure to use a burner with two rings of propane jets. For low temp. sausage smoking, I take 4D nails, clip about 1/2" off of the ends with line man plyers and put the nails in the outer row of jets. This will allow you to half the BTU's and give you greater control of the fire. You can run 1 row of jets with a taller flame that is more resistant to flame out and less heat. With this set up, I can dial the heat in within + or - 3*F. and walk the temps. up slowly from 100*F to 165*F when smoking sausages. No fat out.

No need for a fan. Draft is good enough. I do recommend going taller if you can for better performance and to raise the sausages farther from the heat source. I would go 6.5 feet.

You likely won't get 9 poles...I have 8 and this was as tight as I could go hanging rings of sausages without them touching....my smokehouse is 30"X30"x6.5ft; it is 36cu.ft. of space. Holds the heat. very well.

My smokehouse is lined with 1/4" hardi cement board. Great heat retention from top to bottom. I recommend this.

See my build thread here:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/36cu-ft-cypress-hardie-board-outhouse-smoker-build-pics-addded.261865/

And this thread with changes:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/draft-flow-top-vent-calculations.272163/


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 8, 2022)

Also, to fit 80# of sausages, you will likely need to hang 2 rows of coils so building it higher will be a must.... I offset the hanging poles on the rows for better airflow. They are on 14" spacing, but you can go 16" and it will be better.


----------

